# Frank Olynyk in memoriam



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 6, 2022)

Sadly, author Frank Olynyk passed away last month of march:



Frank Olynyk | Grub Street Publishing


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Sadly, author Frank Olynyk passed away last month of march:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Olynyk | Grub Street Publishing


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Alex Smart (Apr 11, 2022)

So very sad. A great loss 😥🙏🙏🙏🕯🕯🕯


----------

